# 525 Mag GS Penn Reel



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Would like to purchase a 525 Mag GS Penn Reel in great shape or a 525 Mag GS Frame. I got a 525mag with a cracked frame and need to replace it or buy another reel. Thanks


----------

